# MindUtopia's Photo Thread



## MindUtopia (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey all,

Here are some pics of some of my kids...because I'm trying to procrastinate and playing with photobucket seemed like a good way to do it.  Seriously, these pics are so old - at least a good year - but I have updated pics on my camera that I just need to get transferred to a CD so I can upload them.  I lost my camera usb wire a long time ago, so taking pics has become a huge hassle because I actually have to go get the developed to put them on here.  But this is a start.  I'll hopefully upload the others sometime in the next week or so.

Starbright - my now nearly 3" A. versicolor likely-female







Zula - E. campestratus female







Zula molting







Cerulea - C. cynaneopubscens female


----------



## Aunt Ant (Oct 11, 2006)

I lost the usb for my camera too, and decided to get a card reader. It transfers  pics way faster than the wire did. Maybe it might be worthwhile? Radioshack and Best Buy have them, not terribly expensive

Your kids all look good! Lookin' forward to the new pics.
How do you like E.campestratus? I hear they're real nice, thinking of acquiring one eventually.. I'm living with people that think 3 Ts are a LOT.. so we'll see, lol


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, I should get a card reader.  I've been trying to decide if I want to get one of those, try to find a new usb cable, or just get a new camera.  Of course, that has been for the past year, so it's probably time to make a decision!

And yes, E. campestratus are great.  I would highly recommend them.  Mine can be a little skittish sometimes, but she's very sweet.  The pink hairs, though subtle, are really pretty when you get a good look at her.

And I feel your pain about living with roommates who don't get T's.  I have 3 roommates who think I have a lot of plants with all the potting soil they see me dragging home.  We aren't allowed to have pets in our building, so I have to keep them a secret.  That and if they ever found out there were 30 tarantulas and 2 snakes in my bedroom they'd probably kill me!


----------



## Fingolfin (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck on hiding that, or have you successfully for a long time?
I have a media reader in the front of my pc tower, it accepts all sorts of memory cards, so transferreing pics is fast and easy for me...


----------



## Natemass (Oct 11, 2006)

im liking the pics specially that C. cynaneopubscens

lets see more!


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 12, 2006)

Fingolfin said:


> Good luck on hiding that, or have you successfully for a long time?
> I have a media reader in the front of my pc tower, it accepts all sorts of memory cards, so transferreing pics is fast and easy for me...


Nah, it's easy.  My roommates and I are all so busy, I'm lucky if I see another living person in my apartment twice a week.  Otherwise, we keep to ourselves, which is great.  More pics soon.  I think I'm going to go with the card reader, but it'll be a few weeks.  I have a T to buy right now and all my spare change is going for that!


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, thanks to Aunt Ant's prodding, I finally bit the bullet this weekend and got myself a card reader.  Yay!!  Here's all those pics I've been wanting to post forever.

First, an updated pic of Cerulea, my approximately 3 1/2" C. cyaneopubescens female







Another pic of Cerulea peeking at me from behind her very webbed up "shrub"






Mona, my now 4"+ B. albopilosum female.  She and Cerulea were my very first T's.


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 25, 2006)

My officially 2 1/2" unsexed and namless Brachypelma baumgarteni (though my hunch is that it's a boy)






Unsexed about 3" Nhandu chromatus (also nameless - I got lazy with naming after a point)






One of my 5 Cyriocosmus elegans sub-adults - I forget which one this is, but it's one of my bigger ones so either Azareth, Rhodesia, or Lodea.






A not so glamorous pic of my close to 3" unsexed C. fimbriatus who doesn't come out to play that much.


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 25, 2006)

My very fat (I seriously have no idea why she is so fat! I don't feed her anymore than the others!) 1 1/2" unsexed Brachypelma klaasi sling






Mariposa, my 2" unsexed Megaphobema mesomelas (who I think is probably male, but I'm waiting for a better molt to confirm)






Nhandu (yeah, I know it's creative!), 2" Nhandu colloratovillosus (seemingly male as of this weekend's molt).  I received this little one from my ex at 1/4" because he wouldn't eat anything for like 2 months and I have the spider nurse touch.  Now he is getting so big!  I can hardly believe it's the same T!






My quick 4 1/2" Avicularia purpurea female (currently being bred with Varden's male).  This was the best shot I could get of her before she jumped away and shot poo at me.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 25, 2006)

MindUtopia said:


> A not so glamorous pic of my close to 3" unsexed C. fimbriatus who doesn't come out to play that much.


Do you happen to hold it much?
Mine happens to be quite docile (for a OW'er). And was wondering if other's were like that.


Great pics by the way!


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 25, 2006)

Zula, my 3 1/2" E. campestratus female (the 3rd T I ever owned after Mona and Cerulea)






Flame Knee (again, way creative), my nearly 3" unsexed Brachypelma auratum






Starlight, my almost 3" ventrally sexed as male Avicularia versicolor (to be paired with my other A. versicolor, Starbright, in a few more molts)






And our newest baby - Stella!  I snapped this pic today after Stella, my new about 4" or so Brachypelma boehmei female, was unpacked.  She's hopefully going to be bred with my ex's about to mature anyday now male.


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 25, 2006)

And lastly, for now, Big One, my 2" male unidentified T.





This guy was given to me as a freebie in September 2004 as a 1/4" L. parahybana.  As you can see from the growth rate, he's definitely _not_ an L. parahybana.  As of this most recent molt (yesterday!), I have a good idea of what I think he actually is: I'm thinking Brachypelma albopilosum.  He's clearly New World, not a Grammastola (lacks a mirror patch), and his curly copper hairs and slow growth rate make me think B. albopilosum.  Only time will tell for sure.

That's it for now.  The rest are either too small or I haven't had a chance yet to photograph them.  Also, check out my other babies in the Not So Spineless Wonders forum.


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 25, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Do you happen to hold it much?
> Mine happens to be quite docile (for a OW'er). And was wondering if other's were like that.
> 
> 
> Great pics by the way!


Nope, don't handle any of my T's except for breeding or packing purposes, but his set-up is pretty tall and narrow so that he can burrow, so I wouldn't be able to get my hand in there easily if I wanted to.


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 25, 2006)

Oops, forgot one!

Trixie, my 6" P. cambridgei female (she would very much like a boyfriend if you happen to know one!)


----------



## Mujahideen (Oct 25, 2006)

im like all your ts awesome collection:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 26, 2006)

Beautiful n. chromatus(1st pic):clap: and that elegans sling is so tiny! Good grief i don't know if i could handle something that small and fragile but nice pics btw:clap:


----------



## ShadowBlade (Oct 26, 2006)

MindUtopia said:


> slow growth rate make me think B. albopilosum.


Thats no growth rate of a B. albopilosum I've ever owned or heard of. Unless you don't feed it much. I've seen (and read) in a year they'll reach almost 4".

The one in my photo thread I obtained at less than .5" last November, and you can see how big it is!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 26, 2006)

my albopilosum is molting circles around my smithi.. molted way fater and has outgrown it in one molt and eats more... even had a faster mlt recovery by a long while!


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 26, 2006)

*A few more...*

A few more pics of my children from tonight:

Starlight, Avicularia versicolor probable male sub-adult






Jo, Avicularia geroldi unsexed juvie






I like to call this one blurry minatrix on a stick!  Avicularia minatrix juvie (unsexed)






Another pic of Cerulea, C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 26, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:


> Thats no growth rate of a B. albopilosum I've ever owned or heard of. Unless you don't feed it much. I've seen (and read) in a year they'll reach almost 4".
> 
> The one in my photo thread I obtained at less than .5" last November, and you can see how big it is!


I think it depends on how you feed.  I have a 4" female that I got almost a year and a half ago at about 3", so she's only grown 1" in a year and several molts.  This little guy has grown from 1/4" to about 1 1/2-2" in a year on 1 pinhead every week to week and a half.  I'd thinking it's probably B. albopilosum simply because there aren't many other T's that would fit this description, being black underneath with curly copper hairs.  I'm curious to see what he looks like though after another molt because his color is just starting to come in.


----------



## Aunt Ant (Oct 27, 2006)

MindUtopia said:


> Well, thanks to Aunt Ant's prodding, I finally bit the bullet this weekend and got myself a card reader.  Yay!!


lol, sure, blame me ;P 

Mona's hot. I hope my Lurky grows to be that big n beautiful (whatever sex it turns out to be) Trixie's really impressive, I like the look of Psalmopoeus species. Your A.minatrix on a stick: super cute  
Your whole collection's wonderful. I'm surprised you fit all these guys in your room, plus snakes. Are they in a closet on a shelving system?

Thanks for uploading your family finally


----------



## MindUtopia (Apr 27, 2007)

*Finally!*

Got some new pics finally...my A. versicolor MM building a sperm web, my C. elegans, new P. regalis, M. mesomelas, and my new Phormictopus atrichomatus, and will be posting them soon....as soon as I find that darn card reader somewhere in one of these boxes.  I really need to unpack and organize one of these days!  

Coming soon!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 27, 2007)

M male A. versi? Lucky you.:clap: 

-Sean


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 28, 2007)

Very nice collection! You have a good variety!


----------



## monitormonster (Apr 29, 2007)

Love all of your creepy crawlies....especially the Brachy's~~~


----------



## Doezsha (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome pix, I love the coloration and pattern on your Avicularia minatrix carapace.


----------



## MindUtopia (Jul 27, 2007)

Finally some new pics:

C. elegans unsexed











M. mesomelas sub-adult female - Mariposa






P. regalis unsexed juvie






B. boehmei adult female (she needs a boyfriend! let me know if you have one  )


----------



## IguanaMama (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Karen!!!!!  MISS YOU!!! Beautiful spiders!!!! Love the elegans, especially. Hey if you find a boyfriend for your boemei, let's share KK, same here.... I'm looking too.  I have some males but they're taking their time growing up.


----------



## MindUtopia (Jul 27, 2007)

IguanaMama said:


> Hi Karen!!!!!  MISS YOU!!! Beautiful spiders!!!! Love the elegans, especially. Hey if you find a boyfriend for your boemei, let's share KK, same here.... I'm looking too.  I have some males but they're taking their time growing up.



Definitely.  I will let you know if and when I find one!


----------



## Keith Richard (Jul 27, 2007)

Karen, your C. elegans is awesome (in a "mini-me" kind of way)! Are they difficult to keep in any way?


----------



## MindUtopia (Jul 27, 2007)

Keith Richard said:


> Karen, your C. elegans is awesome (in a "mini-me" kind of way)! Are they difficult to keep in any way?


Nope, they are very hardy and also aggressive eaters.  I have five that I've raised up from slings - two mature males and the rest unsexed at this point.


----------



## MindUtopia (Jul 31, 2007)

B. baumgarteni immature male












L. parahybana unsexed juvie






B. klaasi suspected female (I can't remember now if I sexed this one or not, but I think I did and that it was female)






N. colloratovillosus sub-adult male


----------

